# Bu**er you Sandra!



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I got my renewal notice for MHFs last week and having delayed re- subscribing I decided this morning that due in no small part to the way the forum seems to be heading lately that I would let it lapse. Anyway, after reading aldra's post about how she is missing everyone I turned into a big softie and coughed up another 12 and a half quid. 
PS- Hope everyone is enjoying the early summer sunshine. Sometimes we need to count our blessings.

Nick.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad you stayed, rather than a softie moment, IMO it was sensible. This remains the most informative place around and the people are what make it worth posting.

Try to get involved and simply ignore the threads that have no interest, Sandra will be back soon and will be reinvigorated, so watch out we will always have to walk with one eye over our shoulder for when she helps us forward...... with the odd little nudge when needed....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yeah to that.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

nickoff said:


> I got my renewal notice for MHFs last week and having delayed re- subscribing I decided this morning thatdue in no small part to the way the forum seems to be heading lately that I would let it lapse.​ Anyway, after reading aldra's post about how she is missing everyone I turned into a big softie and coughed up another 12 and a half quid.
> PS- Hope everyone is enjoying the early summer sunshine. Sometimes we need to count our blessings.
> 
> Nick.


I know exactly how you felt Nick.You cant enter into the debate on
certain threads,if you dont agree with certain members opinions they
just try to slaughter you for having a opinion of your own!:serious:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread seems to be in danger of turning into a leaver or remainer thread...........................:laughing3:

MHFexit perhaps?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you made the right decision


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This used to be my first port of call, but I find I'm spending more & more time on MHOwners these days, even the Wildies site is more attractive, (well I subbed up last year so may as well post), OAL is quiet, so not much to go on there, & so few threads on here of any interest, FC is FC, I'll stay on here til they put the lights out, but I feel it's had it's day unless VS can inject some life back into it, but when did they last post ANYTHING POSITIVE to encourage our positivity.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sandra will be back after Lent.
Glad that wth help I was able to get back on.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> This used to be my first port of call, but I find I'm spending more & more time on MHOwners these days, even the Wildies site is more attractive, (well I subbed up last year so may as well post), OAL is quiet, so not much to go on there, & so few threads on here of any interest, FC is FC, I'll stay on here til they put the lights out, but I feel it's had it's day unless VS can inject some life back into it, but when did they last post ANYTHING POSITIVE to encourage our positivity.


I just don't understand why anyone should think that it is VS's responsibility to inject some life into this forum. By doing what???

It's a mechanism (and they are just the mechanics who make the system work on a daily basis) for interested motorhomers (et al) to post information and topics of interest to their peers.

I acknowledge that some folk have experienced annoying operational issues which they would like resolved, but I haven't found anything much.

One thing I like about MHF is the quality of the conversations on here. There is another popular forum (which shall remain nameless, but not Fruitcakes) where the one-liner conversations consist of repeating the same platitudes over and over again, with no intellectual cut and thrust whatsoever.

Yes some folks are unable to moderate their responses and get too personal, but they are in the minority and easily glossed over and/or given the contempt they deserve. It's a pity that some don't know where to draw the line but there it is.

I prefer a smaller forum where a conversation can evolve naturally in a couple of pages without having to peruse 75 posts saying the same thing.

So Kevin ... and others who feel we're not getting our dues... what would you like VS Admin to be doing that they aren't in terms of injecting more life into the forum, technical issues excepted - they have been covered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just don't understand why anyone should think that it is VS's responsibility to inject some life into this forum. By doing what??? 

What I meant was. by sorting the site out so no one gets barred, all the facilities work all the time, that will stop us all moaning about it, then people will come back.

The problem I think with VS its they are too detached, a MoHo site needs a MoHo owner at the helm, not some faceless person thousands of miles away.

Whatever anyone says about Nuke, he did have the site running most of the time, and he did care, it also fed him, the main fault was he tried too hard to make it better, that and he sold it to VS.

Don't understand the rest of your post Viv, not relevant to anything else in this thread really.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev, I was led by your statement "it's had it's day unless VS can inject some life back into it, but when did they last post ANYTHING POSITIVE to encourage our positivity.". 

Perhaps I misunderstood your motivation, but why would VS be motivated to post ANYTHING (I'm assuming... of value content-wise) to encourage positivity, except perhaps to say "we fixed xyz as requested." I agree they are remote and detached, slow to respond to technical hitches, and totally oblivious of anything remotely relevant to motorhomers. 

Nuke had a driving motivation to operate the forum - promoting his company awareness/name and making sales, none of which apply to VS. Their driving motivation is to put ads in front of moho'ers, and earn money for doing so. But sadly we are a small frog in their big pond, so the ratio of lowest input - in relation to - maximum earnings applies.

It's up to you and me and the rest of the gang to encourage positivity and post enough things of interest. To give you credit, you contribute a goodly number of interesting posts, as do many others.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Kev, I was led by your statement "it's had it's day unless VS can inject some life back into it, but when did they last post ANYTHING POSITIVE to encourage our positivity.".
> 
> Perhaps I misunderstood your motivation, but why would VS be motivated to post ANYTHING (I'm assuming... of value content-wise) to encourage positivity, except perhaps to say "we fixed xyz as requested." I agree they are remote and detached, slow to respond to technical hitches, and totally oblivious of anything remotely relevant to motorhomers.
> 
> ...


I know you don't post as often as I do Viv, but you can't have missed all the VS threads, and the lack of any real progress from there end, the fact is XYZ has not only NOT been fixed they treat us like mushrooms most of the time and fix nothing but give vague promises and as most MHF threads are available on Google, it doesn#t do us any good getting or keeping members.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

To be fair, I've only been inconvenienced once by VS Admin, that was when the great password lockout occurred. If you want more from the site, all good and well. 

You're right, I'm not necessarily on the forum every day. As and when I get sidetracked by life and a lack of wifi, I miss a week or two here and there. I catch up with the threads that are of interest - mainly chit-chat news, and touring info, moho maintenance and insurance. I don't know enough about British politics to know all the subtleties, nor the local musical threads of the past, nor motorbikes or F1. 

Whatever, I don't think you can expect anything more from VS, and it's up to us if we want to read/contribute to what is here. 

What is it on other sites that make them more desirable?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> To be fair, I've only been inconvenienced once by VS Admin, that was when the great password lockout occurred. If you want more from the site, all good and well.
> 
> You're right, I'm not necessarily on the forum every day. As and when I get sidetracked by life and a lack of wifi, I miss a week or two here and there. I catch up with the threads that are of interest - mainly chit-chat news, and touring info, moho maintenance and insurance. I don't know enough about British politics to know all the subtleties, nor the local musical threads of the past, nor motorbikes or F1.
> 
> ...


More new posts per day, this has died the death over the last few years, you get fed up of catching up with a thread where everything had been said, often more than once.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sue said, "Sandra will be back after Lent." I hadn't realised that I would have to give her up for Lent. I thought that it was quiet.


----------

